

Did Apple's fanboy fever peak with Steve Jobs? - stevewillensky
http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/02/tech/mobile/steve-jobs-apple-fanatics/

======
alexeckermann
No.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

------
bsenftner
Perhaps is the fact that the iOS6 has problems, and people are experiencing
crashes and freezes from their iPhones?

